# 1943 Colombia world tourist



## syclesavage (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a chance to pick this bike up along with others and part off of my local CL can anyone tell me bout it. parts are 'blacked out' any information is very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 28, 2015)

Neat! I don't recall seeing a tall frame war era bike before. They were basic transportation, no frills. The chain guard on this one is a Wald universal replacement.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 28, 2015)

The war bikes were built as transportation, not as toys so a grown up size frame would be needed.  A very cool "essential war worker"s ride!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 29, 2015)

That indeed looks like a WWII era tall frame lightweight. Popular short-distance transportation for the war industry workers in light of the rationing and conditions of the war period.

The rear fender looks different- looks more like a balloon fender with thick braces. The thinner fender with wire brace up front seems the more correct.

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com...tWar/1942lieghtweights.jpg&target=tlx_picw8nk


----------



## Honestherman (Mar 30, 2015)

I have the Same bike in Girls model sitting in my garage. Friend gave it to me. Rear brake does not work. Needs to be cleaned and regreased.
I like mine. My Price was right.


----------

